# Thoughts on their reactions?



## The Question Guy (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mega066 (Apr 5, 2016)

If I was in the area and turned on the T.V while eating a bowl of Fruit loops in the morning I'd  be wondering where the gas came from. Are the people going to be okay? Is the situation under control? How dangerous was the gas? Is there anything I should be doing to make sure that my neighbors and I are safe? If it was intentional have the people who caused it been caught? Are there dangerous people still on the loose?

I'm mean do your bloody job. There have been people in that position with way more outrageous, disturbing, or terrible stories that they had to report on and still they remained professional. It's just plain weak.

I get it. It's the morning news. The job is usually just regurgitating what the studios A team was on about during the previous night. But come on, 19 people have been hospitalized and you can't even tell us if we should still be worried or not. Am I being too serious when I say that that's kinda dangerous?


----------



## The Question Guy (Apr 5, 2016)

You're right, they should have stayed more professional....


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 5, 2016)

The way they handled this situation was complete rubbish. No concern for those peoples' well being. No professionalism. Sadly they represented a snapshot of our American society. How are the masses to take something seriously if you, the deliverer of news and information, don't take it seriously yourself.

It doesn't change what they did, but Russel Brand tore into the Morning Joe team during an interview:


----------



## Glider (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## The Question Guy (Apr 10, 2016)

Glider said:


>


----------

